# Spark Plug Gap 1.8T - Chipped - I've read the info thread



## gtihawley (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi All - in reading the info thread, it's recommend to have a .028 gap on the plugs for a 1.8t that is chipped - is this for ALL chips? I'm only running a APR 91 octane tune. Why are bosch platinum plus not on the list of recommended plugs? only other mods are CAI and diverter valve, not that they would have anything to do with how my plugs are gapped. I took a peak at mine the other week and the gap was HUGE so gapped them down to .035 and now cold starts are ROUGH. The pugs in there suck, anyway - old autlites. . .want to replace with the best plug with the right gap. I looked for other threads on this and could only find threads on running cooler plugs for BT's.


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

platinum plugs aren't the greatest when it comes down to force induction. Copper or iridiums are much better. as for gapping .028 is for 9 out of 10 chip tuners. You don't have to go with a colder plug, so I would suggest starting with the stock plug and gapping them down to .028. If you start having pre-detonation, go to a colder plug.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Get some NGK bkr7e's gap them to .028 and install them puppies, and enjoy.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nevaeh_Speed* »_Get some NGK bkr7e's gap them to .028 and install them puppies, and enjoy.
X2!! These work!! .035 is WAAAAAAAAAAAy to much of a gap..


----------



## gtihawley (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap 1.8T - Chipped - I've read the info thread (gtihawley)*

Thanks everybody, will do - just wanted to make sure I did it right! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtihawley (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap 1.8T - Chipped - I've read the info thread (gtihawley)*

looks like the locals only carry the BKR6EIX's. . .and aren't the BKR7E's a heat range cooler? Then, ecs has both the BKR7E and the BKR6E.
I have two votes for the BKR7E and one for OEM heat range. Anyone know the difference between BKR6EKT and BKR6EIX?
Wait, I think I have my dumba$$ answer - and would normally abandon this post, but maybe it'll help some other newbie out. The ones I'm seeing on ECS and other places are the EKT variety - that = copper core. The EIX versions are iridium. So unless someone can convince me to go copper (and a heat range cooler for my stage 1 chip), I'm going to try the NGK BKR6EIX (iridium core and oem heat range).
They carry the EIX jams at my local stores but haven't tried NAPA for the EKS varieties. Anyone know any shops that carry the BKR6 and BKR7EKS near doylestown, PA? I'll ask in my regional forum but thought I'd throw it out there.. . .
Thanks again, guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap 1.8T - Chipped - I've read the info thread (gtihawley)*

Just re gap the stock plugs to .028 to hold you over until a set of bk7re's comes in...
The colder heat range is to protect against detonation.
The smaller gap is to ensure the spark kernal stays lit under the higher cylinder pressure. 
What you must understand is that going to a colder heat range and closing up the gap has nothing to do with the amount of power the engine is now producing.. It has more of a function of keeping the spark kernal lit efficiently under radically different cylinder pressures than stock.. Even if you have a 180 hp awp and are only gaining 35 hp from the chip. The cylinder will still be experiencing 50% more boost than stock.... Give or take...


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap 1.8T - Chipped - I've read the info thread (gtihawley)*

Oh.. I forgot to mention.. I used to live near Doylestown.. Awe tuning is right up 611 from you in willow grove... Drive up there and get the right plugs


----------



## gtihawley (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap 1.8T - Chipped - I've read the info thread (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Rock on man, I appreciate the info - yeah, I checked out the AWE site and they don't mention carrying plugs, but I'll shoot them an email and see what's up. I actually heard of them from a pal at another Tuning company (that doesn't do dubs) in Montgomeryville (JCS Speed) - I found that they had some BKR7E's on their site for like 93 Supra's, er something so I have an email into them. It was the last listing after many BKR7E-11's and EIX's, etc. So, one way or another I'm gonna pimp those plugs


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap 1.8T - Chipped - I've read the info thread (gtihawley)*

ECStuning carries plugs...
with stock turbo, stock plugs at 0.028 is all you need... this is what APR advised me... they said no need to spend money on plugs when just chipped with stock turbo


----------



## gtihawley (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap 1.8T - Chipped - I've read the info thread (gtihawley)*

Well, I've found both the BKR6E's and BKR7E's locally and since I can get them at a third of the cost of what VW tuners are selling them for, I'm going to buy 4 of each and figure out which one works best for my car at a .028 gap, starting with the stock heat range. Now I'm trying to figure out if the above are the same as the NGK's that are called V-Power? The BKR6E and BKR7E, are not looking the same as what I see on ECS, and spcifically they say something about v-power in the description. . .
Are these: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...8923/
The same as these: http://c2c.activant.com/ctoc/i...LGwAA
I know I'm being super anal about this. . .










_Modified by gtihawley at 7:54 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*need to know best spark pluf 1.8t*

hey people i´m runnig a 1.8t AMU engine chipped , APT turbo manifold GT 2860 turbo , 3" down pipe , FMIC , do some one know which is the best spark plug i need to install.

I alredy use a BKR7E-11 , and the car run good but in final gear like 3 th gear at 6500 i felt the car begans to stop and go like some little explotions at the muffler , and i feel the engine is not having torque.

can some one tell me which is the best spark plug


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

check your coils, was your check engine flashing, more then likely, get new coils 22$OEM use same plugs, but we gap all bigger turbo plugs to .24 made over 800whp with that gap on your motor and never blow a coil. trust me


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

xtremvw3 said:


> check your coils, was your check engine flashing, more then likely, get new coils 22$OEM use same plugs, but we gap all bigger turbo plugs to .24 made over 800whp with that gap on your motor and never blow a coil. trust me


0.24 what? mm? (or 0.024"- 0.6mm)


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*then whats the best spark plug*

can someone told me whats the best spark plug can a 1.8turbo can use , and the gap to obtain the best hp


----------



## mktooo (Oct 18, 2011)

valverde said:


> can someone told me whats the best spark plug can a 1.8turbo can use , and the gap to obtain the best hp


most common and easiest to get are these
*
1 Range colder than stock perfect for chipped*
NGK BKR7E - COPPER change every 5k
NGK BKR7EIX- IRIDIUM change every 15-30k

*2 range colder than stock best for BT applications
*
NGK BKR8EIX - IRIDIUM change every 15-30k

9's are to cold _(im guesing they remove heat alittle to fast and the sway from operation to rest messes with everything)_ and will misfire and probably through knock regulation alil out of whack


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

.024 Inch

bkr7es we run alot of the Denso IK27 gapped the same


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

is it a a possibility , i close the gap of my spark plugs BKR7E-11 from 0.35 to 0.24 , i feel a difference in my car the engine feels smooth but when i touch the accelerator it feels go down again to slow , if this could happend just closing the gap on the sparks plugs ?


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

you have another problem elswhere, try to adapt the TB


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

you might have a problems elsewhere like they say. your plugs have to be in pretty bad shape to cause a problem if they are gapped correctly. i run bkr7e gapped @ .026". I'm going to go grab a set today as a matter fact. advance auto parts has them for $8.48 for a set after tax for me


----------



## sobe_zuki (Jun 27, 2011)

gtihawley said:


> Well, I've found both the BKR6E's and BKR7E's locally and since I can get them at a third of the cost of what VW tuners are selling them for, I'm going to buy 4 of each and figure out which one works best for my car at a .028 gap, starting with the stock heat range. Now I'm trying to figure out if the above are the same as the NGK's that are called V-Power? The BKR6E and BKR7E, are not looking the same as what I see on ECS, and spcifically they say something about v-power in the description. . .
> Are these: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...8923/
> The same as these: http://c2c.activant.com/ctoc/i...LGwAA
> I know I'm being super anal about this. . .
> ...


V-power stands for the electrode having a "V" cut into it. That is all. Look at the bottom picture on the activant.com website you posted.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Just so the OP and everyone else knows you should NOT gap Iridium plugs. So no gapping the stock plugs...
The BKR&E gapped at 0.27 is the sure shot:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Just so the OP and everyone else knows you should NOT gap Iridium plugs. So no gapping the stock plugs...
> The BKR7E gapped at 0.27 is the sure shot:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------

